# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Θόρυβος στο σιφώνι

## speedtouch

Καλησπέρα, όταν πατάει το καζανάκι το επάνω διαμέρισμα ακούγεται έντονα ένας ήχος που δεν μπορώ να τον περιγράψω στο σιφωνι της δικιας μου τουαλέτας.
Προχθές άνοιξα καθάρισα το σιφωνι της ντουζιερας και μετά το κεντρικό. Εκεί παρατήρησα ότι καταλήγουν 3 τρύπες λογικά η μια από τον νιπτήρα και η άλλη από την ντουζιέρα. Η 3η έχει μια βιδωτη τάπα μάλλον είναι του πλυντηρίου ρούχων που είναι στην αποθήκη. Την έχει κλειστή ο υδραυλικός για να μην περνάνε τα νερά του πλυντηρίου μέσα από το σιφωνι της τουαλέτας; Τέλος πάντων... αφού καθάρισα και το συγκεκριμένο κεντρικό σιφωνι ακούγεται πιο έντονα ο ήχος από το επάνω διαμέρισμα όταν πατάει καζανάκι.
Σαν να ακούγεται το νερό να μπερδευται με τον πλαστικό σωλήνα σαν να περνάει νερό με αέρας ένα περίεργο πράγμα που πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν σας βοηθάω με την περιγραφή που έκανα. Θα επικοινωνήσω κ με τον υδραυλικό βέβαια αλλά αν κάποιος έχει κάτι στο νου του.. ας μου πει την γνώμη του.
Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## vasilimertzani

Η βουλωμένη είναι κάπου η σωλήνα η κάπου έχει φράξει ο εξαερισμός της

----------


## nyannaco

Αυτο που λεει ο Βασίλης. Αν προέκυψε τωρα τελευταια, ισως εχει βουλώσει απο κατι η ξεθυμαστρα (πουλιά; ). Αν το έκανε ανέκαθεν, ισως να μην υπηρχε εξ αρχής ξεθυμαστρα. Βγες εξω και δες τι γινεται στο τελείωμα της στήλης επανω.

----------


## speedtouch

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, που κοιτάω γιαυτο; Είμαι εντελώς άσχετος με υδραυλικά. Ανεβαίνω στην ταράτσα δηλ;

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν απάντησες, το έκανε πάντα, ή άρχισε τώρα τελευταία;

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Προχθές άνοιξα καθάρισα το σιφωνι της ντουζιερας και μετά το κεντρικό. Εκεί παρατήρησα ότι καταλήγουν 3 τρύπες λογικά η μια από τον νιπτήρα και η άλλη από την ντουζιέρα. Η 3η έχει μια βιδωτη τάπα μάλλον είναι


Το σιφώνι πρέπει να έχει μια ποσότητα νερού στο ποτηράκι του πάντα. Όταν στεγνώνει μπορείς εσυ να το γεμίζεις με ένα μπουκαλάκι από επάνω από τη σχάρα. Τώρα τελευταία που δεν ρίχνουμε με τους κουβάδες τα νερά στα σπίτια μας αυτά στεγνώνουν πιο εύκολα. Ίσως από εκεί να περνά ο θόρυβος όπως και τυχόν άσχημες μυρωδιές !!! 
 Όλα τα σιφώνια έχουν πάντα 3 αναμονές και ο εγκαταστάτης χρησιμοποιεί όποιες το βολεύουν, δεν είναι πρόβλημα αυτό !!!

----------


## speedtouch

Το έκανε σε πολύ ήπιο τόνο και όχι πάντα. 
Αλλά τις προάλλες που καθάρισα το σιφωνι καθάρισα καλά και το πλαστικό δοχείο / ποτηράκι και από τότε είναι πολύ έντονος ο θόρυβος. Γιατί άδειασα το νερό. Και μάλλον όπως αναφέρεις έδωσες την λύση γιατί δεν έχει νερό. Θα ρίξω λίγο και θα το παρατηρήσω πως θα πάει και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## nyannaco

Ο νιπτήρες και η ντουζιέρα δεν χρησιμοποιούνται; Φανταζομαι πως ναι, οποτε το σιφωνι θα επρεπε να γεμίσει και να κρατήσει νερο με την πρωτη χρήση. Αν δεν κρατάει, ειτε υπαρχει βούλωμα στην ξεθυμαστρα (που λογικα υπαρχει αν δεν ειχε προβλημα πριν), ειτε στο καθάρισμα τρυπησες το σιφωνι και δεν κρατάει νερο πλεον. Άνοιξε για λιγο τη βρύση γαι να γεμίσει, και παρακολούθησε αν θα αδειάσει πριν τραβήξει καζανάκι ο επανω, η μόνον τοτε.

----------

vasilimertzani (19-03-18)

----------


## speedtouch

Καλησπερα, επανερχομαι μετα απο αρκετες ημερες... το προβλημα δεν λυθηκε δυστυχως. Ο θορυβος απο το καζανακι του επανω οροφου παραμενει (καποιες ωρες ιδιως τις πρωινες ειναι παρα μα παρα πολυ εντονος). Ο κομπος εφτασε στο χτενι... σημερα δεν μπορεις να μπεις καθολου στην τουαλετα. Μυριζει τοσο πολυ εντονα - θα ελεγα σαν αναθυμιασεις. Εριξα μπολικο νερο και λιγο υγρο - καθαριστικο πατωματος να σπασει λιγο η μυρωδια. Μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα καλεσω τον υδραυλικο να ερθει να το κοιταξει.
Σας επισυναπτω και καποιες φωτογραφιες που εβγαλα. 

Το φρεατιο εχει αυτο το πλαστικο μεσα οπου το εβγαλα για να το δειτε καλυτερα. Μεσα παρ' οτι εχω ρηξει νερο συγκρατει ελαχιστο. 

IMG-1528.JPGIMG-1529.JPGIMG-1527.jpgIMG-1530.jpg

----------


## xsterg

ειναι valsir. οτι καλυτερο στα υδραυλικα τωρα. και εγω σε δυο σπιτια μου που ανακαινισα τα υδραυλικα εβαλα αυτο. προσοχη ομως. αυτο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο για την λειτουργια του σιφωνιου. αυτο ειναι μονο για να μην βγαινουν οι σαπουναδες απο το σιφωνι. μεσα στο σιφωνι τωρα εχει καθολου νερο? οταν μενει σε ηρεμια υπαρχει ικανη ποσοτητα νερου? να σημειωσω οτι και χωρις αυτο το εξαρτημα το σιφωνι δουλευει μια χαρα.

----------


## speedtouch

Ναι έχει νερό το σιφωνι μέσα και χωρίς αυτό το πλαστικό. Το έχω παρατηρήσει.

Η έντονη μυρωδιά έρχεται από την σχαριτσα της ντουζιερας.

Ενημερωτικά να πω ότι όταν είχα κάνει καθαρισμό ήταν επιφανειακός με το χέρι δεν έβαλα κάποιο εξάρτημα δηλαδή για να πω πως έσπασα ή ράγισα κάποια σωλήνα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> σημερα δεν μπορεις να μπεις καθολου στην τουαλετα. Μυριζει τοσο πολυ εντονα - θα ελεγα σαν αναθυμιασεις.


 Μπορεί να μυρίζει από το σιφώνι , αλλά καλού κακού ρίξε μια ματιά πάνω στο πατάρι και συγκεκριμένα στο ταβάνι του δικού σου παταριού , μερικές φορές αφήνουν κάποιοι κάτι γυμνές τρύπες/αποχετεύσεις , και στάζουν νερά στο δικό σου πατάρι ,όταν στο σιφώνι του από πάνω έχει πρόβλημα .

----------


## speedtouch

Τι να πω... θα ανέβω αύριο στο πατάρι να ρίξω μια ματια. Ερώτηση: αν πάρω σκόνη tuboflo και ρίξω στην ντουζιέρα αλλά και στον νιπτήρα των χεριών θα βοηθήσει ή θα κάνει κακό στις σωληνώσεις;

----------


## vasilimertzani

> ειναι valsir. οτι καλυτερο στα υδραυλικα τωρα. και εγω σε δυο σπιτια μου που ανακαινισα τα υδραυλικα εβαλα αυτο. προσοχη ομως. αυτο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο για την λειτουργια του σιφωνιου. αυτο ειναι μονο για να μην βγαινουν οι σαπουναδες απο το σιφωνι. μεσα στο σιφωνι τωρα εχει καθολου νερο? οταν μενει σε ηρεμια υπαρχει ικανη ποσοτητα νερου? να σημειωσω οτι και χωρις αυτο το εξαρτημα το σιφωνι δουλευει μια χαρα.


Xρηστο δεν το γνωριζω το συγκεκριμενο αλλα απο τις φωτο που βλεπω καταλαβαινω οτι αυτο το πατοσιφωνο δεν κραταει νερο ωστε να κανει σιφωνισμο,ισως χρειαζεται να το κανει ο υδραυλικος τον σιφωνισμο.Βλεπω μονο ενα κλαπετακι αντεπιστροφο,πιθανων για την αποτροπη εισροης αφρου στο σιφωνι.

----------


## klik

Άσχετα με το αν λειτουργει το σιφώνι (να σκεπάζει με νερο τη σωληνα αποχετευσης), μηπως η μυρωδια σου ερχετε οταν αναβεις αποροφητήρα;

----------


## speedtouch

Με τον απορροφητηρα το έχω τσεκάρει δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Το νερό δηλ στο σιφωνι θα πρέπει να υπερκαλύπτει την σωλήνα όπου καταλήγουν πχ τα νερά της ντουζιερας; Του νιπτήρα;

----------


## klik

Της αποχέτευσης (εξοδου) προς τον υπονομο πρεπει να σκεπαζει τελειως, απο τον υπονομο ερχεται η μποχα. Τα αλλα (νιπτηρας, ντους) σκεπαζονται συνηθως αλλα δεν ειναι αυτα που μυριζουν. Ο νιπτηρας εχει δικο του συφωνι. Η ντουζιερα δεν χρειαζεται αλλο σιφωνι, δουλευει με του πατωματος.

----------


## speedtouch

Μπήκα πριν λίγο και η κατάσταση ήταν απογοητευτική! Μυρωδιά φουλ. Έβγαλα το καπάκι / ποτήρι για τις σαπουνάδες και είδα ότι ισα ισα είχα νερό μέσα. Έριξα 5-6 ποτήρια και επανηλθε σε ένα φυσιολογικό ύψος. Αυτό το ρημάδονερο δηλ που πάει κ φεύγει;
Αύριο μεθαύριο θα έρθει κ ο υδραυλικός. Να σημειώσω πως όλα τα υδραυλικά είναι καινουρια (1,5 έτους) από πρόσφατη ανακαίνιση του διαμερίσματος.

----------


## klik

Μήπως κάποιος προσπάθησε να καθαρίσει το σιφωνι με μεταλλικά αντικείμενα ή το ζόρισε και έσπασε τους φράκτες του με αποτέλεσμα να μην κρατά στάθμη;

----------


## klik

s1.jpg
Κάπως έτσι μπορεί να δουλεύει ένα σιφόνι πατώματος. Με μπλε το νερό (είσοδος και έξοδος). Με καφέ η μυριωδια από την αποχετευση που είναι παγιδευμένη μεταξύ νερού και φράκτη.
Όταν πάει να ανέβει η στάθμη, φεύγει νερό στην αποχέτευση.
Αν ο φράκτης στη μέση σπάσει, ο αέρας από τον υπόνομο (καφέ χρώμα), επιστρέφει στο σπίτι

----------

ΜαστροΤζεπέτο (20-03-18)

----------


## nyannaco

Για να σουμάρουμε, επειδή η συζήτηση ξέφυγε λίγο, υπάρχουν δύο πιθανότητες: είτε το σιφώνι αδειάζει από μόνο του λόγω ζημιάς που υπέστη, είτε αδειάζει λόγω υποπίεσης που δημιουργείται στη στήλη όταν π.χ. τραβάει το καζανάκι ο επάνω, επειδή δεν αερίζεται η στήλη από την κορυφή της. 
Για το πρώτο, ελέγχεις αν το σιφώνι κρατάει το νερό του μέχρι να τραβήξει το καζανάκι ο επάνω, και το χάνει τότε, ή το χάνει έτσι κι αλλιώς.
Για το δεύτερο, κοιτάς απ'έξω από το σπίτι, αν η στήλη της αποχέτευσης προεκτείνεται προς τα επάνω μέχρι λίγο πάνω από την ταράτσα/στέγη. Αν ναι, ελέγχεις το εξαεριστικό καπάκι (ξεθυμάστρα) που έχει εκεί, μήπως τυχόν έχει βουλώσει (από πουλιά, φύλλα... αν φτάνεις μέχρι εκεί, βάλε κι ένα σύρμα μέσα, μήπως έχει βουλώσει λίγο παρακάτω). Αν η στήλη δεν προεκτείνεται, αλλά φτάνει μόνο μέχρι το δάπεδο του τελευταίου ορόφου, τότε το πρόβλημα είναι κατασκευαστικό, και η μόνη λύση είναι η προσθήκη εξαερισμού στη στήλη.

----------

NEOMELOS (20-03-18)

----------


## speedtouch

Καλησπέρα, ήρθε υδραυλικός και όπως έγραψε και ο φίλος nyannaco δεν υπάρχει εξαερισμός στην ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας. Δυστυχώς θα μπει μια μικρή προσθήκη / προέκταση κάτω στην πυλωτη / υπόγειο.
Θα επανέλθω μόλις έχω νεότερα.

----------


## nyannaco

Φοβάμαι οτι δεν θα κανει δουλεια, γιατι η υποπιεση που αδειάζει τα σιφώνια δημιουργείται πανω απο τον όγκο του νερου που κατεβαίνει, γι αυτο ο εξαερισμός γινεται παντα επανω. Πως το σκέφτεται?

----------

vasilimertzani (22-03-18)

----------


## chris_ch75

καλησπέρα. το τελευταίο 4μηνο αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα.Σε ακαθόριστο χρόνο μέσα από το νεροχύτη της κουζίνας ακούγεται ένας θόρυβος.Ακούγεται σαν νερό που κοχλάζει, σαν μπουρμπουλήθρες αλλα αυτός βαίνει μειούμενος. Ακούγεται σαν ηχείο κατά μία έννοια.Ξεκινά έντονα πάντα  και σταματάει ειτε ομαλά που έχει τη μορφή σταγόνας  είτε σταματάει ξαφνικά.Το έχω ηχογραφίσει.Συμβαίνει σε άσχετες στιγμές στην ημέρα και όταν δεν ανοίγω τη βρύση μου.Πιθανόν να επηρεάζεται από την χρήση του από πάνω διαμερίσματος. Είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό και ακούγεται έντονα. Έχετε αντιμετωπίσει κάτι συναφές?

----------


## xsterg

θα πρεπει να καλεσεις υδραυλικο για να το δει. μπορει να υπαρχει απο βουλωμα, βλαβη, φραγμενη ξεθυμιαστρα εως οτι φανταστεις. μονο με αυτοψια απο υδραυλικο θα φανει το προβλημα.

----------

